

An Update on Railsgoat: Vagrant/Docker - teryseck
http://blog.nvisium.com/2014/09/an-update-on-railsgoat-vagrantdocker.html

======
xyzzy_plugh
minor nit: The statement "Linux containers are lightweight virtual machines"
is not entirely accurate.

Linux containers are visualization of the operating system, not of actual
hardware. The container generally still sees your hardware.

